# Humm,  7D or 5dmk2?



## Redfro1979 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I got a t3i last Xmas and I feel that I have outgrown it. I have the nifty fifty, the kitchen lens and the 55-250 IS. I wanna move up to either the 7d or a used MK2 witch would only be slightly more than a new 7d.I know they are both well built and both carry positives and negatives. The 7d has way better auto focus and burst speed but the MK2 can produce better pictures. If I get the MK2 I will only have one lens that fits to start with.  I will sell the t3i to put towards a better lens no matter which camera I get. What are your guys thoughts?  I like to shoot a variety of stuff,  portraits, nature, ect. I would not like to completely rule out sports either . If I get the 7d now I will still eventually want to go full frame though it may very well be another year depending. I'm not in the mindset that better gear will make me a better photographer,  I just think it's time to step up cameras.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 11, 2012)

Get either 5DII or 6D.  If you want to spend more.. hell... 5DIII!


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 12, 2012)

What do you shoot? If you shoot more sports and action I'd say the 7D. If you shoot more portraits and landscape get the 5D MKii.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 12, 2012)

> Not sure about the 5DII, but after looking at reviews of the 6D, i'd say don't touch it with a 10 foot barge pole...



I agree with that completely. That model is nothing more than a quick profit for Canon... unless you really need something with built in GPS and you're willing to sacrafice a lot of other features for it. 

What makes you "feel" you've outgrown your current camera? Specifically what is it that your current model is limiting you on that another model will let you do? The 7D and the 5D Mk II are two completely different cameras for different jobs. Just look at the specifications and differences between the two, and if it's not evidently clear which you should get then you should probably invest your cash into better lenses and more shutter acuations with your current model.


----------



## AlexanderB (Dec 12, 2012)

A full frame camera has a different aesthetics than cropped one.


----------



## TexasTea (Dec 12, 2012)

It absolutely depends on the subject matter that you want to shoot.  7D's FPS are much more conducive to sport shooting, while the 5D (on either II or III) will be more designed for portraits, landscapes, etc.  I may be of a different mind than others, but between the 6D and the 5DII, I'd take the 6D hands down.  Even though it lacks in AF points, the ISO range is pretty phenomenal.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would look at glass to be honest with you.


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would get better glass. None of the lenses you have mentioned are all that impressive. If you are headstrong on getting a new body, do a google search 5d mark ii vs 7d. There are a few sites that do side by side comparisons. Not knowing which features are important to you, I can not make a suggestion.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark II vs 7D - Our Analysis

just a quickie comparison, but you can get a basic idea on their differences and see which features you think you will need the most.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 13, 2012)

Redfro1979 said:


> but the MK2 can produce better pictures



Not true a better photographer will produce a better picture. A skilled photographer could take a better photograph with the camera you currently have then a poor photographer could with the latest and greatest camera it there. 

You should start by telling us why you feel you have outgrown the camera you currently have.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 14, 2012)

GW2424 and Laynea24 took the words out of my mouth. Upgrade your glass first.

There's nothing wrong or limiting with a T3i. You have more than enough megapixels (18) to get good sharp pictures and have lots of 'headroom' for cropping. Simply upgrading from EF-S lenses to L series lenses (or quality 3 party lenses) will make a very noticable improvement in image quality. With larger apertures in the f1.4 to 2.8 range, focusing is faster as well, especially under low light conditions.

For what it's worth, my biggest limitation with the 60D I got a year ago was low-light capabilities. I do a lot of no-flash indoor photography so upgrading to fast lenses was my first priority. I currently have 5 L's and an 85 f1.8. If cost is an issue, buy used. 2 of my L's were bought on ebay...both in mint condition at substantially less cost than new. I took the jump to the ultimate low light camera...the 5D3 just 3 weeks ago.

And you didn't mention it, but an external flash, preferrably off camera, would significantly improve indoor flash results.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 14, 2012)

I say it's Christmas treat yourself to the Mark iii, you will thank me later. Just don't eat for awhile.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 14, 2012)

Kathy, can you please convince my wife that I need a III and glass for Christmas? I'll thank you now AND later if you can.


----------



## John27 (Dec 14, 2012)

Another +1 for better lenses.  I stuck a friends L glass on my T1i a few times.  Looking at the pictures side by side, you wouldn't believe they came from the same camera. Better bang for your buck with better glass.  THEN upgrade the body.  If you are upgrading purely for image quality, then you will be disappointed.

If you are upgrading because there is a particular feature that you absolutely need for the kind of shooting you do?  Then that's different.  But if you are upgrading for better pictures, get the L glass first.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree with the better glass for now. I put my 70-200 f/2.8 L glass and my brothers 35mm f/1.4 L glass on his t1i and it cranks out awesome quality shots. Made me a believer that good glass is more important than having a really expensive body. 

I thought about upgrading to a FF body but am just buying quality glass now for my 7D. 

Get some good quality glass for your t3i and you will not be disappointed.


----------

